# Trucks with snowblowers



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

Anybody got and pics of trucks with snowblowers on them? Id like to see how the system works.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Me too :redbounce Me too purplebou 
Post'em up


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

someone i going to post the picture of that damn chebbie that was on yahoo and ebay for a few years. It had a v8 in the rear to run the hydraulics for the blower. 










(i would have pposted the pic but i can't find it )


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

You mean this one


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

Just like Christmas carols in the mall, you know it's plowing season when that chevy makes it's return on Plowsite...


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

GO GO gadget Snowblower :redbounce


----------



## Bradlamby (Nov 19, 2004)

Do you have all the outer pictures of that truck?


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

yep thats the one  i see no need for a blower that big, one out of northern hydaulicsis big enough, mounts to existing plow hookup and has an 8hp motor.....more snow than that thing can move and you will be lucky if you can get the motor to start , then you would have to drive everywhere with the blower running


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Here is the power plant. 350 cid, not 18 hp.
Notice the floresent lights, Thear is a seperate generator for the lighting system plus an aircompresure.

Bear with me I have to resize each picture to post so I will spread them out like the "calendar girls"


----------



## wolfmanah (Dec 22, 2003)

maybe it would be a good idea to make a sticky on this one titled as "monster chevy snow blower" With one picture and a thread closed.
Then we won't have another repeat winter if or when it pops up on ebay.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

That would work, I think I have all the shots of it.


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

Beside Our Name Is Our Snowblower On Our 96 Dodge 3/4 Ton.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

How far can these actually throw the snow???


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

There not pick ups but heres how I blow my driveway


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hers what we did with it this year


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

Another angle


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

one in action


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Now that's what I call snowblowin' !!!


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

damn, thats a nice setup on that deere


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

Supurb Chaser Supurb !!

:salute:


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

1965 Sicard


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

new Sicard


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

detail of an old SnoGo


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

Stewart & Stevenson RSS 1000. This unit was from the North Platte Regional Airport. Throughput is 3,000 tons per hour, with a casting distance of 30 feet up to 150 feet, in a small maneuverable package. The RSS-1000 utilizes a Detroit Diesel Series 60, four cycle 430 hp engine.


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

a fully refurbished, 1973 SMI 7200, 3,000 tons per hour 
Cummins powered 200 / 350 H.P. Allison transmission.


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

W-700 Osh Kosh - with all wheel drive-all wheel steer. 
270 H.P. Cat 1673 traction motor 
Sicard BL-11 snow blower with 375 H.P. Cat D343 blower motor.


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

1983 Idaho Norland Single Engine Rotary Blower, former Airport machine.
V12 Detroit Diesel Engine with Clark 4521-1 Transmission and Clark 4 wheel steer axles. Power head is 52" dia. reels by 103" wide, has only 2,561hrs, 8,306 miles, and moves approx. 5,000 tons per hour.


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

SnoBlast model 2200A 
Carrier engine - Cummins L10 - 270 H.P. 
Blower engine - Cummins 855C 
Allison 654 transmission


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

Kodiak Northwest CF7.5D. Carrier engine - 260 H.P. Caterpillar 3116. Blower engine - 750 H.P. Caterpillar 3412. Transmission - Allison MT653.
Gear boxes - Kodiak
60" reels, 72" impleller, 72" two-person cab
Rated capacity of 7,000 - 7,500 tons per hour


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

Kodiaks Rule the Great White North !


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

1984 Idaho Norland Major components:

Engine: Caterpillar 3412DI
Converter: Allison TC955
Transmission: Allison HT750DRD
Plow Clutch: Rockford D-319440-X1
Axles: Clark 187783 & 187784
Tires: Goodyear SRL-1 14.00-24
Gear Reducer: Norland N850
Plow Head: Norland CD104-56R60F

Capacity: 4,000 - 5,000 tons per hour


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

The 1984 Idaho Norland !!


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

various truck blowers


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

somm said:


> Kodiaks Rule the Great White North !


  Can we get a close up of the snowblower with the white top and blow bottom?


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Where the Freak were you blowin chaser? The North pole? That looks like atleast 4 ft of snow. That s about 3 Winters worth for me here in southern Connecticut


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

That's called Lake Effect

I'm right on the South Eastern tip of Lake Ontario. The cold Canadian air comes across the lake sucking up lots of water and letting it go right over us. Sometimes referred to as the banana snow belt the entire eastern shore line of Lake Ontario as well as Lake Erie gets hit with Lake effect. I would assume the other great lakes produce the same effect.

That storm was the end of Jan last winter. It dropped about 5 feet over three or four days. That was our worst hit last year. We usually get one or two real heavy dumps 3-5 feet per year. The remaining storms range from a few inches to a foot or more. We average about 180 inches per year but last year were over 200 with 55 plow able events (4" or more). We sand/salted about 70 times last season.

Were off to a slow start this season with only 4 plow able events and about 8 ice control runs so far. I just watched the forecast and its calling for snow everyday for the next 7 days so maybe winter is here.

Attached is a pic of the same storm. It was taken in the middle of a parking lot that had been cleared the day before. We ran the snow blower across it and stopped in the middle taking this photo.

If your up for a road trip you could come and play the next time one of these storms roles in.


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

cleaning up the next day


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey Somm

You've got quite a collection of blower pics there. You wouldn't know where would be a good place to buy a low hour large self propelled blower would you. A local deer farm near me that right in the middle of the upstate NY snow Belt (Tug Hill area) bought one a few years ago at an auction. It looks practically brand new and runs like a top. It was an airport unit and they only paid 20K. I've been keeping an eye out since but havent found anything yet.


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Nice pics guys, especially like the blonde in front of the blower, any close ups?  

Chaser, nice setup you got there, I run a 8' blower on a Farm Tractor if needed, not as big a blower as yours though :crying: What make of blowers are those? The deer farm you are talking about is near me, That is a nice blower they bought, just about like new. The old lake effect machine ought to be kickin in here anytime, been pretty slow up here, 3 pushes for us.


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

Both of my Blowers are Fair. www.fairmfg.com

I think they are about the most durable blowers on the market. The sales video shows a guy throughing 16" concrete blocks into it and it just pulverizes them to dust and blows it out. They also show footage of it blowing dirt and lots of it. I can speak with experience it will blow dirt very well. We sucked a bbq grill through one last year turning it to shrapnal. The beauty is there are no augers to get bent and wrap stuff up around. They are set up like the old train plows. The snow goes straight into the fans.

Thats also a disadvantage because you basicly have to force feed it which means you need quite a machine pushing on it. Both of mine are designed for 200 HP minimum. The Deere is about 230 HP and it will stall it if you let it but wow are you making one heck of a snow storm before that happens.

I would like to find a self propelled corn chopper with about 300+ HP to mount one of these to the front of. I think that would help on my neck cramps.

I'd never seen one of these until I bought these two but I just drove through the city DPW a coupl days ago and wouldn't you know theres a brand spankin new one with a self contained motor for use on a loader sitting in there parking lot.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 1999)

Chaser13114,
Give this guy a call he usually has a couple in his yard. He will deliver to pretty near anywhere in Canada or the US. 
Brindley Auction Service Dungannon Ontario, Canada 519-529-7625 or 519-529-7970 Gordon H. Brindley.
He buys and sells municipal equipment. They have an auction every month or so. There are a few guys from New York, Ohio, Indiana, Michigan, Tennessee and several other states there once in awhile. If he doesn't have it he can find it.

This place is also about 7 miles from my house. They make blowers to fit anything. They also install front mount blowers onto everything from trucks to payloaders. Last week they put one on the front of a Mercedes 4x4 truck.
http://www.lucknowproducts.com/abouthistory.php


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 1999)

Here is one that mounts on a payloader. Quick to remove and use for a pusher if needed. A couple of my farmer neighbours have them mounted on 4x4 farm tractors and are working in Toronto blowing snow. Big dollars compared to here. 
http://www.lucknowproducts.com/gallery.php?albumID=11&photoID=6&intCurrentPage=2&pagesize=5


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

somm said:


> Kodiaks Rule the Great White North !


Thats a nice blower...

Oh the equipment is ok, too.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

She looks cold...almost poked my eye out!


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Here are a couple of old ones......


----------



## j&j properties (Oct 11, 2004)

*question about noethern hydraulics 'truck blowers'*

with all the different model and companies of plows on trucks, how can they offer a blower to fit on the plow mounts?do they have different blower mounts or something?

Just wonderin'


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Here is a blower used by NYS DOT


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Here is a older FWD/Snogo blower still used by Town of Pickney NY


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Another NYS DOT blower this one is a Oshkosh


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Front view of the Oshkosh


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Jefferson County NY blower


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Vohl blower, quite a few towns here run these they are built on a Ford County tractor chassis


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Here's a link to an old posting showing a Unimog blower I sold to a buyer in Maine.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=16195


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Here's some for ya!

Old City of Rome NY FWD with Sno Go


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Forgot to attach!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Oneida County NY FWD with Sno Go


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

FWD blower in Soda Springs California


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Another FWD in Soda Springs CA


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

*Check out the cherokee with snowblower*

There is a 1980 cherokee with snowblower 24hp olan and plow too on ebay. Looks just like new and good pits.


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

another FWD blower waiting for some snow :crying:


----------



## jeluci (Jan 3, 2011)

somm;175865 said:


> 1965 Sicard


we are interested in this piece of equipment


----------



## jackhokeness (Mar 4, 2011)

*truck snowblowers*



somm;175874 said:


> W-700 Osh Kosh - with all wheel drive-all wheel steer.
> 270 H.P. Cat 1673 traction motor
> Sicard BL-11 snow blower with 375 H.P. Cat D343 blower motor.


i am with a townshipp in sw mn we are looking for a good reliable machine like thw 700 osh kosh please send info and prices of this and similar machines


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sweet equipment


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i only seen he had one blower left and the rest were dodge pick ups that should of went to cash for clunkers, i am thinking that was a bad year for him to see all those nice trucks get destroyed, obama pretty much took away his future fleet lmao. nothing like getting woke up to hear i am looking for a truck that still runs to put you in hahaha


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Talk about digging up old threads. This ones 6yrs old!!!


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Couple of the MNDOT Oshkosh and SnoGo we have here.
Also note the 4020 with front mount blower


----------

